# Quantum EXO Spin 25 oder 30 für 149,00€



## Americantackleshop.de (20. April 2012)

Das Flaggschiff der Quantum Rollenflotte bei uns jetzt zum unschlagbar günstigen Preis

von

*149,00€*






*www.americantackleshop.com*​


----------

